# Bonus magic point with high int



## r-kelleg (Dec 18, 2002)

how this table was built ?
I was trying to get the formula to put it in an excell sheet and I get few results.
It seems to be based on POW(2,highest spell level ) for the 1,4,9,16 values, and then it goes in another direction.
Even the progression with the intelligence does not always be the result of a formula (make a graph with excell and you will see what I mean) 

 
any explanation for me ?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 18, 2002)

Take the bonus spell chart from the front of the PHB.  Convert the spells into magic points (1st level spell = 1 mp, 2nd level spell = 3 mp, etc.) and add them up.  Then you have the table.

If that's not clear enough, I could explain it more.


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 19, 2002)

got it.
thanx.


----------

